# Oblivion GOTY/Vista issues, other solutions have not worked.



## Jasey Rae (Nov 16, 2009)

Hey, I've been lurking on this and other boards searching for a solution, but nothing posted has worked so far.

I'm on a laptop running Vista, and the system specs are up to Oblvion's requirements. However, when trying to install, it will not open the installation wizard and only responds with "Setup.exe has stopped working. Windows is searching for a solution to this problem."

It does not return another error message, and the lack of information really limits my options when searching for others with a similar problem. I've updated my drivers, used the "run as administrator" option, and tried compatibility mode with Windows XP SP2, to no effect. I've tried other methods suggested in other forums, such as copying it to the D drive instead of the C drive and altering the UAC setting.

If anyone has any other suggestions, they would be greatly appreciated. 


Thanks.


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi there. Welcome to TSF.

Firstly, do you have anything like Roxio burning software or Nero In-CD software or anything along those lines? If you do, you'll need to uninstall them, then install Oblivion.


----------



## Jasey Rae (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks for taking the time to check this out.

Nope, I don't have anything like that on this laptop. I'm not really computer-savvy in the least, so I don't have any programs of that nature installed.


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Could you please go to control panel, then open up your list of installed programs, take a screenshot of the entire list and post it here.


----------



## Jasey Rae (Nov 16, 2009)

Okay, hopefully this'll help.


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Ok, Uninstall ISO commander, DVD decryptor and any similar programs.

Also, where did you obtain your copy of Oblivion?


----------



## Jasey Rae (Nov 16, 2009)

Okay, they have been removed. I got the game from Gamestop, and due to their no-return policy on opened items, am committed to finding a way to get this to work, haha.


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Now try installing Oblivion.


----------



## Jasey Rae (Nov 16, 2009)

Same issue, before anything comes up, it says "Setup.exe has encountered a problem. Windows is searching for a solution to this problem." Then closes.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Make sure you have an administrative account. Try disabling UAC.
Try downloading Service Pack 2.


----------



## Jasey Rae (Nov 16, 2009)

I do have an administrative account, and I removed the UAC earlier, as that was one solution suggested on another forum. I'll give the service pack a shot.


----------

